# Ford Identifies problem area on all f series trucks



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Ford has put in writing what is wrong with all their trucks. 
It is easy to idenitfy the probelm area, its surrounded by a blue oval.
Sorry guys, I heard this one this week while plowing, and I had to pass it on.
No harm intended.
Dino


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I will let this BS slide this time.

Geoff

BTW I saw a new Chevy Durmax on a flatbed today.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

LOL reminds me of the time I had my 85 6.9 in the shop for the umpteenth time, real serious like the mechanic removes the radiator cap and says heres the source of your problems, you need to drive a different truck underneath this cap, lol.


----------



## Cleve (Dec 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by plowking35 _
> *Sorry guys, I heard this one this week while plowing, and I had to pass it on.
> No harm intended.
> Dino *


Thats what you get when following behind the mule and listening to him. 
Cleve....


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Wow all I did was pull those bow-ties out of the snow that last big storm with our blue oval diesels, mmmm reverse of fortune.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Funny my bowtie did the same thing to all those blue ovals last monday into tuesday. Perhaps driver error instead of equipemnt error.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I pulled an F150 out monday after a Ford tractor couldnt-I love those snatch straps,and a full V-box-momentum does all the work.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

That's why Ford sells more trucks for more money than GM.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

You guys better stop picking on poor Dino and his chevy's.

Everybody knows his Bowtie is to tight and is cutting off his circulation.


----------

